# Swamp Ash Acoustics?



## pat2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Once upon a time, I was casually spending excessive amounts of time in my local Long & Mcquade when I came across a Larrivee dreadnought made of swamp ash 

So, being the metalhead I am and therefore feeling the need to play anything swamp ash, I of course picked it up. It was so light it seemed as if the body weighed less than the neck. When playing, it was the most responsive feeling acoustic I have played. It had a good amount of bass and treble but wasn't nearly as mid-present as a Martin or similar. It was almost like a Taylor except less harsh (it made the Taylor seem harsh) and yet more clear. To be quite honest, it was the best sounding acoustic (to my ears) that I have experienced. Due to it's responsiveness, it was one of the nicest feeling as well.

Now, I'm certainly no acoustic connoisseur, but I've played many a $3000 acoustic at the store, so for around $1200 I was very impressed.

Sadly, this was not a regular model but some kind of limited run, and I am poor. So, for future consideration, do any of you (who know much more than I do) know of any other swamp ash acoustics, or another wood that feels/sounds similar?

Thanks very much


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 17, 2014)

I imagine it would sound pretty scooped given the mechanical properties of ash.


----------



## Enselmis (Jun 19, 2014)

Larrivee make some damn nice guitars as well, so there's that aspect. No guarantees a swamp ash taylor wouldn't just sound like a taylor.


----------



## pat2 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes the guitar was quite scooped, so it might not work so well in a mix, but on it's own it was awesome.

I tried another Larrivee and though it was good, it sounded very middy and overall completely different. Much more of a Martin-y kind of sound. In an acoustic guitar especially I feel that the wood makes a huge difference. It is a good point though, as Taylors seem to be brighter in my experience. Maybe a swamp ash Taylor would be overly bright.


----------



## tedtan (Jun 19, 2014)

That Larry is the only swamp ash acoustic I've heard of; it's not a commonly used tonewood in acoustic guitars.


----------



## pat2 (Jun 19, 2014)

I wish I had enough to buy it 

One day I'll have one, I swear


----------



## Ira8 (Jun 23, 2014)

Enselmis said:


> Larrivee make some damn nice guitars as well, so there's that aspect. No guarantees a swamp ash taylor wouldn't just sound like a taylor.



Bingo.

I'm strictly an acoustic player, and I've even played PLENTY of inexpensive laminate tops, even "cheap" woods, that sound better than their more expensive solid-top counterparts. Over many years? Who the hell knows, but for the here and now, and the price, count me in.

But Larivee makes awesome stuff, and it doesn't surprise me at all they can bring in a $1,200 guitar that you think sounds like a $5,000 one.

And in my opinion, you have to be pretty successful or pretty nuts to spend $5,000 on an acoustic.


----------

